# Contract templates



## Ccombs (Sep 18, 2019)

I’m looking for some good sources for contract templates for various forms of photography. Wedding, portraits, etc. Any help is appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Sep 18, 2019)

A location would help; depending on where in the world you call home, laws vary greatly, and what's relevant in the UK, might be totally inappropriate in Zimbabwe.


----------



## Ccombs (Sep 18, 2019)

Good point. I’m in Arizona. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 18, 2019)

American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage or PPA are pro photographers organizations. I've use ASMP who offers info. on licensing usage, sample contracts, and releases (including a 'pocket' release and an app). There's also a 'paperwork' share where you can see actual contracts for jobs.


----------



## Ccombs (Sep 19, 2019)

I’ll look into them. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

